# قريبا في مصر: تشغيل جميع السيارات بالهيدروجين بدلا من البنزين أو السولار أو الغاز الطبيعي



## عاطف فهمي (14 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل أثناء تجولي علي النت وجدت هذا الموضوع الذي يتحدث عن تحليل الماء واٍنتاج
الهيدروكسي( الهيدروجين و الأكسجين) وتشغيل السيارات عليه بنسبة 100% للسيارات القديمة
التي تعمل بنظام (الكاربرتير) أما السيارات الجديدة بنظام (الأنجكشن)فسوف تعمل علي النظام بنسبة
حوالي 60% ، وحيث أن هذا الموضوع من أهم المواضيع بالمنتدي فرأيت نقله للاٍفادة.

http://www.inventions-home.110mb.com/4a.htm

ملحوظة : تم تعديل العنوان .. لأن ألهيدروجين هو أحد العناصر الموجودة أصلا في الطبيعة التي خلقها البارئ عز وجل .

في الحقيقة كلمة وقود الماء تؤدي إلى الإلتباس ..


----------



## zamalkawi (14 أغسطس 2010)

أخي، تشغيل السيارات بالهيدروجين كوقود معروف منذ زمن طويل، ولكن الحصول على الهيدروجين هو المشكلة، فرغم أن الهيدروجين يكون مع الأكسجين جزيء الماء، إلا أن استخراج الهيدروجين من الماء يحتاج نظريا إلى طاقة تساوي طاقة الطاقة المتحررة من اتحاد الأكسجين مع الهيدروجين مرة أخرى لإنتاج ماء، وعمليا يحتاج تحليل الماء لطاقة أكبر بسبب الفواقد
توجد طرق أخرى لإنتاج الهيدروجين سواء من الماء أو غيره، ولكن هذه قصة أخرى
خلاصة القول أن مثل هذه السيارات لا تسير بالماء وإنما بالهيدروجين، والفارق كبير بين الماء والهيدروجين


----------



## عاطف فهمي (15 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / zamalkawi 
نشكر مروركم الكريم .... والتفضل بالمشاركة التوضيحية.....و.لأننا في ملتقي علمي فيعلم الجميع طبعا أن تشغيل 
السيارات علي الماء المقصود به ( ناتج تحليل الماء من هيدروجين و أكسجين) وليس الماء في حد ذاته بل هو
مجرد مصطلح يعلم الجميع معناه......أما بخصوص أن الطاقة المستخدمة في التحليل الكهربي للماءتزيد عن الطاقة
المستخرجة منه فهذه هي معلوماتي حتي الأن ...ولكن ألم تلاحظ أن صاحب المقال لم يحدد طريقة التحليل..ربما لم
يستخدم التحليل الكهربي..واٍستخدم طريقة أخري . دائرة الرنين مثلا ..أو خلية جو..لا نعلم بالضبط فطرق تحليل الماء
كثيرة كما تعلم ....وهو اٍحتفظ لنفسه بهذه المعلومة ولم يصرح بها ..... كل ما أتمناه لهذا المخترع ...هو أن ينجح..
ولا يتم محاربته أواٍسكاته بأي طريقة....لنري عربي مسلم يقدم هذا الاختراع للعالم.........وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## د حسين (15 أغسطس 2010)

*اللهم اني صائم*

لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم 
أقول : اللهم اني صائم ..!!..!!!.. وأرجو من المشرف اضافة عبارة ((( مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة )))) وذلك حسب نتيجة الاستطلاع الذي تم في هذا المنتدى الموقر ... أم أنكم تصرون على عدم احترام عقولنا .... والله الموفق​


----------



## zamalkawi (15 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> و.لأننا في ملتقي علمي فيعلم الجميع طبعا أن تشغيل
> السيارات علي الماء المقصود به ( ناتج تحليل الماء من هيدروجين و أكسجين) وليس الماء في حد ذاته بل هو مجرد مصطلح يعلم الجميع معناه


بل هو مصطلح تعلم أنت فقط معناه
فلا يوجد عالم واحد أو مهندس واحد يجرؤ على القول بأن السيارات تعمل على الماء
الكل يستعمل كلمة الهيدروجين أو خلايا الوقود، ولم أجد أحدا يستعمل كلمة وقود الماء سوى شخص واحد أو اثنين، وكانا على هذا المنتدى، وكانا يحاولان إقناع البسطاء أن الماء يمكن استعماله كوقود
كلمة الهيدروجين وكذلك كلمة خلايا الوقوت ليست ثقيلة على اللسان كي نستبدل بها كلمة الماء
راجع مصطلحاتك يا باشمهندس، لو كنت مهندسا من الأساس


----------



## ehsansabah (15 أغسطس 2010)

على العموم هذا الرابط يبين انهم ينتجون الهيدروجين بنقاوه عالية من خليه تحليل الماء ويتم خزن الهيدروجين في خزان معد لذلك ويتم طرح الاوكسجين الناتج الى الجو المشكلة ان الجهاز غالي وهو ينتج 90 لتر هيدروجين في الساعة ويمكن زيادة الانتاج بزيادة اعداد خلايا الالكترولايزر يمكن الاستطلاع في هذا الموقع
http://peoplesnewenergy.com/home


----------



## عاطف فهمي (18 أغسطس 2010)

يا تري اٍيه رأيكم في هذا الخبر من أريزونا بتاريخ 16/ 8/ 2010 بالصوت والصورة

http://pesn.com/2010/08/17/9501689_QA_Frederick_Wells_VP_Future_Energy_Concepts_Inc/


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (18 أغسطس 2010)

مشكور مهندس عاطف .. 
ملحوظة : تم تعديل العنوان .. لأن ألهيدروجين هو أحد العناصر الموجودة أصلا في الطبيعة التي خلقها البارئ عز وجل .

في الحقيقة كلمة وقود الماء تؤدي إلى الإلتباس misleading .. 


لذا وجب التنويه..

وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عاطف فهمي (18 أغسطس 2010)

وهنا شرح تفصيلي للجهاز مع الصور
وقالوا أنه وقود الماء..........في أريزونا بأمريكا .........
ولم يقولوا أنه يخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة...................
أرجو أن تستمتعوا بالمشاهدة 
بالمناسبة هناك مثل مصري يقول ( الشيخ البعيد سره باتع )

http://www.futureenergyconceptsinc.com/products


----------



## zamalkawi (18 أغسطس 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> وهنا شرح تفصيلي للجهاز مع الصور
> وقالوا أنه وقود الماء..........في أريزونا بأمريكا .........
> ولم يقولوا أنه يخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة...................
> أرجو أن تستمتعوا بالمشاهدة
> بالمناسبة هناك مثل مصري يقول ( الشيخ البعيد سره باتع )


اخي المسألة ليست شيخ بعيد أو شيخ قريب
بل على العكس، دعني أنا أسألك هذا السؤال: هل يجب علينا أن نصدقهم طالما أنهم من أمريكا؟
لم أطلع بعد على الروابط، ولا أعتقد أنني سأطلع عليها، وإن كنت قد قد فتحتها
كل ما أستطيع قوله، أنه حتى الآن لم يثبت أن الماء يمكن استعماله كوقود
وفي حالة خلية الوقو د تحديدا، يمكنني أن أقولها بثقة، مستحيل استعمال الماء كوقود، على الأقل وفقا لما يدعيه من يزعمون بوجود ما يسمونه بوقود الماء
والسبب بسيط جدا، وهو أنه بتحليل مدخلات ومخرجات النظام، نجد هناك طاقة زائدة مجهولة المصدر
ولتوضيح كلامي...
مدخلات النظام ماء فقط
وهذا الماء وفقا لزعمهم يتم تحليله بطريقة ما إلى أكسجين وهيدروجين، ثم يتحد الأكسجين مع الهيدروجين مرة أخرى، لينتج عنه ماء وطاقة
إذا المدخلات ماء، بينما المخرجات ماء زائد طاقة. فالماء دخل ماءا وخرج ماءا، فمن أين أتت الطاقة؟
هذا هو التحليل ببساطة بعيدا عن التشنج والتعصب للرأي
أما بالنسبة للفيديوهات، فكما قلنا ونقول دائما، مثل هذه الفيديوهات ليست مصدرا للعلم. العلم مصادره معروفة. هذا ليس تكذيبا للفيديوهات ولا تكذيبا لأصحابها، ولكن عند مشاهدة مثل هذا الفيديو يجب أن يكون المرء محايدا، لا مصدق ولا مكذب، فإذا تعارض الفيديو مع العلم المعروف، مال المرء أكثر لجانب التكذيب، بدون القطع بكذبه، أما إن كان الفيديو صادر عن جهة علمية محترمة، مال المرء أكثر لجانب التصديق، بدون القطع بصدقه
العلم بحر واسع، ونحن لم نؤت من العلم إلا قليلا، ولكن لكي نصدق، يجب أن يكون علما موثقا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (18 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / د. محمد باشراحيل السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
قبل كل شيء نشكر لسعادتكم هذا المرور الجليل ...حتي واٍن كان بالتعديل... فأنت الأستاذ ونحن تلامذتك ..فلا بأس
ولكن للتوضيح هذا العنوان منقول عن صاحب الاختراع( اٍذا صح التعبير)وليس من عندي أنا ،و لقد نقلته فقط
بنفس الكلمات لأمانة النقل.


----------



## د حسين (19 أغسطس 2010)

*تغيير العنوان ليس حلا*

تحية طيبة للدكتور محمد باشراحيل المحترم ولجميع المشاركين
ان تغيير العنوان لا يغير المضمون .. حيث ان المضمون يتحدث عن وقود الماء وليس الهيدروجين ... والمؤكد ان الماء ليس وقودا كما نعرف وكما ذكر الأخ زملكاوي بتفصيل منطقي ....
ومضمون المقالة استعمال الماء كوقود اي الحصول على طاقة مجانية .. وعدنا الى محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم .. وهو مرفوض علميا ومنطقيا وتجريبيا ...والدليل على ذلك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة الثابث نظريا وعلميا ... اضافة الى تجارب ملايين البشر في جميع انحاء العالم ومنذ اكثر من 600 عام ( وربما اكثر ) وكلها تجارب فاشلة .. فاشلة .. فاشلة .. ولن تنجح .
أخي العزيز الدكتور محمد لماذا يكون جوابك خجولا في هذا المجال ؟؟؟ ان هذا الخجل يزيد من جرأة المتحدثين عن محرك دائم الحركة وبالتالي يزيد من عدد المخدوعين .. ويزيد عدد النصابين الذين يسلبون أموال الناس بحجة تمويل هذه المشاريع .. كما يزيد احتمال وقوع الأخطار حيث ان معظم المجربين بالهيدروجين حدث معهم انفجارات خطيرة بعضها أدى الى الوفاة ...
أخي العزيز النصيحة واجبة في هذا المجال ويجب ان تكون شفافة تماما وبدون مواربة ...
اتمنى لكم التوفيق جميعا​


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (20 أغسطس 2010)

د حسين قال:


> تحية طيبة للدكتور محمد باشراحيل المحترم ولجميع المشاركين
> 
> ان تغيير العنوان لا يغير المضمون .. حيث ان المضمون يتحدث عن وقود الماء وليس الهيدروجين ... والمؤكد ان الماء ليس وقودا كما نعرف وكما ذكر الأخ زملكاوي بتفصيل منطقي ....
> ومضمون المقالة استعمال الماء كوقود اي الحصول على طاقة مجانية .. وعدنا الى محرك دائم الحركة المزعوم .. وهو مرفوض علميا ومنطقيا وتجريبيا ...والدليل على ذلك قانون انحفاظ الطاقة الثابث نظريا وعلميا ... اضافة الى تجارب ملايين البشر في جميع انحاء العالم ومنذ اكثر من 600 عام ( وربما اكثر ) وكلها تجارب فاشلة .. فاشلة .. فاشلة .. ولن تنجح .
> ...



مع الشكر للأخ د حسين .. ولي عودة لمناقشة ما ورد في مشاركتك ..

ولكن وفي عجالة .. فلست مواربا .. 
إلا أن الخجل (او الحياء.. بصفة أشمل) صفة محمودة .. 

حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال:«كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياءً من العذراء في خدرها» [صحيح البخاري ومسلم] 

وفي الحقيقة كانت هناك هفوات علمية من البعض .. ولم أنبه عليها حياءاً.. 
ورغبة في ان يكتشفوها هم بأنفسهم .. وفي الحقيقة هناك من تنبه لها بنفسه . 
لذا أحاول ان أمسك العصا من النصف .. والله المستعان.
تحياتي للجميع .

وكل عام والجميع بخير.​


----------



## محمد الصديق أحمد (20 أغسطس 2010)

أخواني الأعزاء 
السلام عليكم
الهيدروجين من أغني أنواع الوقود ونجد أن البعض يقولون أن الطاقه المبذوله لتحرير الهيدروجين من الماء تكون أكبر من الطاقه الناتجه عن حرقه كيف ذلك?
إن الطاقه الناتجه عن إحتراق الهيدروجين هي أكبر بكثير جدآ جدآ عن الطاقه المبذوله في فصله عن الماء ,
فنحن لا نستخدم الغاز الناتج في خلايا الوقود للحصول علي تيار كهربي بل نستخدمه في محركات البنزيين العاديه فيمكننا الحصول علي التيار الكهربي,
أرجو من الإخوه الكرام ان لايبدوا رأيهم في شئ لم يقوموا بتجربته .
لأنك إذا قمت بتجربتها فستجد ا لمثير
لقد قمت بتسيير عربة بخليتين شمسيتين فقط يمكنكم مشاهدتها في اليوتيوب اوتيوبيدي بالبحث عن
sudan solar car
أنبه أخيرآ لا تبدوا رأيكم في شئ لم تقوموا بتجربته
أتمني لكم ا لتوفيق


----------



## zamalkawi (21 أغسطس 2010)

محمد الصديق أحمد قال:


> لقد قمت بتسيير عربة بخليتين شمسيتين فقط يمكنكم مشاهدتها في اليوتيوب اوتيوبيدي بالبحث عن
> sudan solar car


أخي لقد اطلعت على الفيديو، والعربة فعلا مجهود رائع
أعتقد أنه ببعض التطوير ستصل إلى أداء أفضل
فأنا أعتقد أن كمية الخلايا الشمسية ليست كافية، لذا كانت السرعة بطيئة هكذا، كما أنه بالتأكيد دراجة كهذه لا تحتاج إلى طاقة كبيرة كالسيارة التقليدية، وهذه من مميزات عربتك



محمد الصديق أحمد قال:


> إن الطاقه الناتجه عن إحتراق الهيدروجين هي أكبر بكثير جدآ جدآ عن الطاقه المبذوله في فصله عن الماء


معذرة، فعبارتك هذه غير صحيحة، على حد علمي
لو عندك إثبات لها ضعه هنا، لا يصح أن تضع عبارة تخالف الحقائق العلمية المعروفة بدون أن تضع إثباتا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (21 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / محمد الصديق أحمد السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا كل عام وأنتم بخير يا زول يا اٍبن النيل 
لقد شاهدت مقطع اليوتيوب وهو جميل حقا رغم أنه غير واضح بعض الشيء بسبب التصوير
ولكن مجهود رائع بلا أدني شك، وبداية طيبة لعمل ممتاز اٍن شاء الله....ولكن لي بعض الأسئلة
لو سمحت لي ، 
هل اٍستخدمت الكهرباء المنتجة من الألواح الشمسية مباشرة لموتور كهربائي لتسيير العجلة،
أم استخدمت الكهرباء لتحليل الماء واٍنتاج ( الهيدروجين والأكسجين ) ومن ثم اٍدخالهما لمحرك
اٍحتراق داخلي صغير مثل (ماكينات رفع المياة التي تعمل في الحقول بالبنزين أو الديزل) لتسيير
العجلة .................. حيث كانت مشاركتك تتكلم عن الطاقة المنتجة من اتحاد الهيدروجين و الأكسجين
يا ريت تعلمنا بأخر التطوير عندك ....ولوعندك أي اٍستفسار لا تتردد في السؤال........
دعواتي لك بالتوفيق ...........وتقبل تحياتي


----------



## د حسين (21 أغسطس 2010)

*تناقض*



محمد الصديق أحمد قال:


> أخواني الأعزاء
> السلام عليكم
> الهيدروجين من أغني أنواع الوقود ونجد أن البعض يقولون أن الطاقه المبذوله لتحرير الهيدروجين من الماء تكون أكبر من الطاقه الناتجه عن حرقه كيف ذلك?
> إن الطاقه الناتجه عن إحتراق الهيدروجين هي أكبر بكثير جدآ جدآ عن الطاقه المبذوله في فصله عن الماء ,
> ...


 تحية طيبة للأخ محمد الصديق 
تحدثنا عن التجريب وتأمرنا بعدم التحدث قبل التجريب ... ولكنك جربت شيئا وتحدثت عن شيئ آخر.. فما علاقة الطاقة الناتجة عن الهيدروجين بتجربتك على الخلية الشمسية.... اتق الله يارجل .. وشكرا​


----------



## د حسين (21 أغسطس 2010)

*الخجل العلمي*



د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> مع الشكر للأخ د حسين .. ولي عودة لمناقشة ما ورد في مشاركتك ..​
> ولكن وفي عجالة .. فلست مواربا ..
> إلا أن الخجل (او الحياء.. بصفة أشمل) صفة محمودة ..​
> حديث أبي سعيد الخدري رضي الله عنه قال:«كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أشد حياءً من العذراء في خدرها» [صحيح البخاري ومسلم]​
> ...


 
تحية طيبة للدكتور محمد باشراحيل وأهنيك برمضان المبارك ... وأقدر عاليا خجلك الأدبي ...
أما الخجل الذي أقصده فهو الخجل العلمي .. وهذا غير مقبول لأن له دلالات أخرى ... أرجو أن تتقبل نقدي لأن الهدف هو الصالح العام وليس شخصي ..وهنا ننتقل من مفهوم الخجل الى مفهوم كلمة الحق وقوتها وواجب اظهارها ( وانت أفقه من شرعيا )..ولا تخش في الحق لومة لائم .. وشكرا​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (22 أغسطس 2010)

من خلال ملف PDF ادناه نجد ان الطاقة التي استفدناها من حرق غاز hho -بتدفق مختلف- المستخلص من التحليل الكهرباثي للماء والفرق بينها وبين طاقة البطارية المستخدمة !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!111 هذا جزء من بحث سيتم نشره قريبا


----------



## zamalkawi (22 أغسطس 2010)

ما هذا الملف أخ علاء؟ ما هو سياقه؟؟ وما اسم البحث؟ ومتى سينشر؟ ومن قام بالبحث؟ وفي أي معهد بحثي؟ وما هي الشروط الكاملة للتجربة؟ بل وما هي التجربة أصلا؟


----------



## عاطف فهمي (24 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل تجدون في هذا الرابط كل ماهو جديد في العالم تقريبا عن اٍستخراج الهيدروجين واٍستخدامه 
كوقود سواء من الماء بالتحليل الكهربي أوبالطاقة الشمسية أو بالتحليل الضوئي، أو استخراج الهيدروجين
من مصادر أخري كالنباتات و الفطريات. وللعلم كما طلب البعض أن تكون المصادر التي ننقل عنها موثوقة 
فأغلب المنقول عن مراكز بحثية معروفة سواء حكومية أو خاصة ، وكذلك مراكز أبحاث لجامعات معروفة .................... وأترككم مع الرابط .........ولا تنسونا في صالح الدعاء

http://www.nextenergynews.com/sections/next-hydrogen.html


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ما هذا الملف أخ علاء؟ ما هو سياقه؟؟ وما اسم البحث؟ ومتى سينشر؟ ومن قام بالبحث؟ وفي أي معهد بحثي؟ وما هي الشروط الكاملة للتجربة؟ بل وما هي التجربة أصلا؟


 

الى الاخ العزيز 
هذا الملف كما قلت لك تأثير استخدام الغاز الناتج من التحليل الكهربائي للماء على محرك بنزين تم خلطه مع البنزين وتبين انه اعطى بور اعلى قل استهلاء الوقود (البنزين) ..........
نلاحظ في هذا الملف الفرق بين طاقة البطارية وهي 12 فولت والطاقة الناتجة منه على بور المحرك حيث لاحظنا ان الطاقة الناتجة موجبة بمعنى ان الطاقة الناتجة عن حرق الغاز اكبر من الطاقة اللزمة لفصل الهيدروجين والاكسجين من الماء .
اما اسم البحث 
engine performance powered by hydrogen obtain from water electrolyzer

سيتم نشره عندما يعتمد 
انا شخصيا قمت بالبحث بمساعدة بروفسور في الجامعة الاردنية وايضا دكتور مشارك
بالمناسبة انا طالب ماستر في الهندسة الميكانيكية.


----------



## د حسين (24 أغسطس 2010)

*لنبدأ النقاش*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> الى الاخ العزيز
> هذا الملف كما قلت لك تأثير استخدام الغاز الناتج من التحليل الكهربائي للماء على محرك بنزين تم خلطه مع البنزين وتبين انه اعطى بور اعلى قل استهلاء الوقود (البنزين) ..........
> نلاحظ في هذا الملف الفرق بين طاقة البطارية وهي 12 فولت والطاقة الناتجة منه على بور المحرك حيث لاحظنا ان الطاقة الناتجة موجبة بمعنى ان الطاقة الناتجة عن حرق الغاز اكبر من الطاقة اللزمة لفصل الهيدروجين والاكسجين من الماء .
> اما اسم البحث
> ...



الأخ العزيز علاء... شكرا لجهودك 
أرى ان شروط البحث العلمي غير واقعية (مع احترامي للبروفيسور والدكتور المشارك ) 
والدليل على ذلك ...
1- يجب ان تكون بداية تسجيل النتائج بعد استقرار الوضع : أي في حالة نستطيع فيها مراقبة أماكن تخزين الطاقة -وهذا الأهم في التجربة _ وهذه الحالة تفرض علينا الانتظار حتى يصبح الفولط في البطارية 14.25 فولط وهو دليل امتلاء شحنها وليس 12 فولط ( لأن البطارية اذا كانت مفصولة عن الشاحن تعطينا الفولط 12 مهما كان حجم التخزين فيها ويبقى ثابتا الى قرب انتهاء التفريغ )
أرجو ان تعيد التجربة وتربط دينامو المحرك لشحن نفس البطارية وتنتظر على البنزين حتى الفولط 14.25 للبطارية وبعدها أضف الغازات المطلوبة الناتجة من التحليل الكهربائي من تيار نفس البطارية ... عندها سترى انخفاض الفولط 14.25 الى 12 بالتدريج وسيثبت على 12 لمدة تتناسب مع حجم البطارية (أمبير ساعة ) وسيزداد التيار الصادر من الدينامو ليعوض ما تخسره البطارية في التحليل وسينخفض مقدار الطاقة الصافية الناتجة عن المحرك (بسبب زيادة حمل المولد) الى ان يستقر الوضع الجديد مع زمن كاف الى احد الاحتمالات التالية :... اما تفريغ البطارية ...أو انخفاض كمية الغازات الداخلة للمحرك .. وعندها ان قطع البنزين عن المحرك سيؤدي الى توقفه والنتيجة صفر انشاء الله ..
ارجو ان تتقبل تحياتي وتجيبني بطريقة علمية والى اللقاء
​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2010)

الدكتور حسين اسعد الله صباحك
اذا كان هذا السبب يجعل يجعل شروط البحث العلمي غير واقعية (مع كل الاحترام للك) يجب عليك ان تعيد دراسة الدكتوراه
انا هنا لم اتطرق بتاتا الى البروسيجر (طريقة العمل ) وانا عندما قلت لك انها 12 تذكر انها تقريبا 12 فولت كناية انك تستطيع ان تستعملها في السيارة لان هذا الفولت متوفر في السيارة بالمناسبة انا استخدمة شاحن بطارية مختلف الفولت(8و12و18و24)وثبته تقريبا عند 12 فولت 
بس للعلم كلما زاد التيار المار في الخلية زاد تدفق الغاز 
نتيجة بحث سنة تقريبا بالاخر خطوات البحث غير واقعية نعم سوف يتقدم العلم في العالم العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## د حسين (24 أغسطس 2010)

*سامحك الله*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> الدكتور حسين اسعد الله صباحك
> اذا كان هذا السبب يجعل يجعل شروط البحث العلمي غير واقعية (مع كل الاحترام للك) يجب عليك ان تعيد دراسة الدكتوراه
> انا هنا لم اتطرق بتاتا الى البروسيجر (طريقة العمل ) وانا عندما قلت لك انها 12 تذكر انها تقريبا 12 فولت كناية انك تستطيع ان تستعملها في السيارة لان هذا الفولت متوفر في السيارة بالمناسبة انا استخدمة شاحن بطارية مختلف الفولت(8و12و18و24)وثبته تقريبا عند 12 فولت
> بس للعلم كلما زاد التيار المار في الخلية زاد تدفق الغاز
> نتيجة بحث سنة تقريبا بالاخر خطوات البحث غير واقعية نعم سوف يتقدم العلم في العالم العربي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


أخي العزيز سامحك الله
انت تتحدث عن تجربة أساسها الطاقة ... ونسيت ان البطارية مستودع للطاقة يجب مراقبته .. هل يعطي او يأخذ .. وكلمة 12 فولط لاتراقب طاقة مخزنة.... بل تراقب التوتر او الجهد وهذا في المدخرة يبقى ثابتا مهما تغير مخزون الطاقة فيها .. إلا في نهاية التفريغ أو نهاية الشحن .. فكيف راقبت تغير الطاقة ضمن البطارية ؟؟؟
أما اذا كان الحديث عن شاحن فقط ...ومضبوط بدارة تنظيم جهد ... فأرجو ان توضح لي من أين اتيت له بالطاقة وهي الكهرباء لهذا الشاحن ؟؟؟
أخي العزيز لقد تسرعت بالاجابة !!! وكان عليك استشارة الدكتور المشرف والبروفيسور المذكور قبل أن تجيبني؟؟؟
اتمنى لك التوفيق ودعنا من العبارات الطنانة ((( نعم سوف يتقدم العلم في العالم العربي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ قسها على نفسك أولا ..)))​


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أغسطس 2010)

مهلا أخي د. حسين، رفقا به، فهو لم يقل شيئا لنأخذه عليه
هو قطع صفحة من بحث لم يذكر عنه أي شيء
وحيث أنه لم يذكر أي شيء، فلا نستطيع أن نناقشه في "اللا شيء" هذا
ولكن رغم أنه لم يقل شيئا إلا أنه قفز إلى نتائج، فقال:


علاء الفلاحات قال:


> الطاقة الناتجة عن حرق الغاز اكبر من الطاقة اللزمة لفصل الهيدروجين والاكسجين من الماء


ولم يذكر أي شيء يؤيد هذا
وهذا ما نلومه عليه
ونحن في انتظار نشر البحث، لاستيضاح النقاط الملتبسة
فمثلا
القدرة الخارجة من البطارية ثابتة، بينما لم يقل لنا ما معدل غاز الهيدروجين المنتج
وأعطى منحنى للطاقة المستفادة، ولكنه لم يذكر معدل استهلاك الوقود عند كل سرعة ولا عند كل كمية غاز
أما ما لا أفهمه، وهذا بسبب قلة معلوماتي في الكيمياء، هل يتم حرق الهيدروجين أم hho، وما اسم هذا الغاز hho؟ هل المقصود به خليط من الأكسجين والهايدروجين؟ وما مصدر الأكسجين؟ ففي المحركات العادية يكون مصدره الهواء الجوي، فما مصدره هنا؟ هل ناتج تحليل الماء؟


----------



## د حسين (24 أغسطس 2010)

*شكرا لتدخلك يازملكاوي*



zamalkawi قال:


> مهلا أخي د. حسين، رفقا به، فهو لم يقل شيئا لنأخذه عليه
> هو قطع صفحة من بحث لم يذكر عنه أي شيء
> وحيث أنه لم يذكر أي شيء، فلا نستطيع أن نناقشه في "اللا شيء" هذا
> ولكن رغم أنه لم يقل شيئا إلا أنه قفز إلى نتائج، فقال:
> ...


أشكرك على التدخل ..... ولكن كيف انه لم يقل شيئا ففي ورقة البحث من ضمن المنحنيات : طاقة البطارية .... ثم عاد ليقول انه 12 فولط تقريبا وهذا من شاحن متعدد ...
ولم يذكر من اين تمت تغذية الشاحن وقد تكون من كهرباء المخبر أي من جملة طاقة خارجية ويبدو انها تساوي ماحصل عليه في المنحنيات البيانية ؟؟؟؟
​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2010)

يا سادة ياكرام البور(power) الذي تم استخدامه هو 12فولت*15 امبير اذا البور حاصل ضربهما معا اي 180wat
بتحولها لkJ/h بتطلع 648 زي ما هو موجود في figure على جميع السرعات ثابت .......... ايش الاختلاف اذا صارت14.25 يا دكتورنا العزيز بسيط مع العلم انه تم تشغيل كل جهاز عشر دقائق تقريبا مشان steady state
مقياس للتيار ومقياس للجهد تم استخامه في التجارب 
اما HHO او ما يسمى غاز بروان او غاز بروكسي او خليط الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين هو ناتج تحلييل للماء


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (24 أغسطس 2010)

غاز الهيدروجين الناتج هو نسبة الهيدروجين في غاز hho , وهو في هذه الحالة 55% من هدا الغاز 
تم تحليله في المختبر... اما نضريا فهو 3\2


----------



## د حسين (24 أغسطس 2010)

*لم يصلني الجواب المطلوب*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> يا سادة ياكرام البور(power) الذي تم استخدامه هو 12فولت*15 امبير اذا البور حاصل ضربهما معا اي 180wat
> بتحولها لkj/h بتطلع 648 زي ما هو موجود في figure على جميع السرعات ثابت .......... ايش الاختلاف اذا صارت14.25 يا دكتورنا العزيز بسيط مع العلم انه تم تشغيل كل جهاز عشر دقائق تقريبا مشان steady state
> مقياس للتيار ومقياس للجهد تم استخامه في التجارب
> اما hho او ما يسمى غاز بروان او غاز بروكسي او خليط الهيدروجين مع الاكسجين هو ناتج تحلييل للماء



أخي العزيز :::: هل يوجد بطارية في المنظومة أم لا ؟؟؟؟؟
ماهومصدر تغذية الشاحن بالكهرباء ... ؟؟؟؟
ياأخي ارسم لنا مخطط التجهيزات الصندوقي ومكان توضع أجهزة القياس وأنواعها لنوفر عليك الأسئلة .. وشكرا
​


----------



## zamalkawi (24 أغسطس 2010)

أخي، حتى لا يكون حوار طرشان، فيكون أحدنا يتحدث في واد والآخر في واد مختلف تماما
خاصة أن الدراسة غير كاملة، وكي نستفيد منها (كما نستفيد من أي ورقة بحثية)، يجب أن تكون هناك تفاصيل أكبر وعرض لا يحتمل اللبس
سأسألك سؤالا محددا:
هل تقصد من عرض هذه النتائج أن تبين لنا أن احتراق الهيدروجين (وحده مع الأكسجين) يولد طاقة أكبر من التي استهلكت في تحليل الماء؟
لو إجابتك لا، فدعني أسألك فما هي النتيجة النهائية التي تريد أن توصلها لنا
أما إن كانت إجابتك بنعم، فبغض النظر عن تعارض هذه النتيجة مع قانون حفظ الطاقة، فأنت لم تثبت كلامك، فأنت لم تبين معدل استهلاك البنزين ولا معدل استخراج الهيدروجين كي تقنعنا بكلامك
كما لم تبين كل مداخل ومخارج الطاقة (والمادة) كما قال د. حسين
وكما قال د. حسين، بالمخطط الصندوقي ستوفر الكثير من النقاش وستجنبنا حوار الطرشان


----------



## عاطف فهمي (24 أغسطس 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل ولهواة تحليل الماء بطريقة الرنين ( طريقة ستانلي ماير ) هذا الملف يشرح
بشيء من التفصيل هذا الموضوع مع حسابات اٍستهلاك الطاقة وكميات الغاز المنتجة، مع وضع 
مخططات كاملة للدوائر المستخدمة ........ وهذا اٍهداء لأصحاب التجارب....عله يفيد


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل الكريم زملكاوي خاصة والجميع عامة
في المداخلات الماضية كان هناك اختلاف بين الاخوة عن الطاقة المصروفة في التحليل الكهربائي اكبر من الطاقة المستفادة ,,,,,,من خلال التجارب العلمية وهو اول عمل علمي متكامل تبين ما يلي و من خلال ملف pdf في المشاركة الاولى ان
ان كلما زاد تدفق غازHHO في التجربة 1L\m اي 1لتر في الدقيقة 1,5و2 على التوالي زادت الطاقة المستفادة
(useful power) كما نلاحظ في figure بالارقام
عند سرعة المحرك 1350rpm الطاقة المصروفة للبطارية تقريبا 600kj/h اما الطاقة التي استفدناها فهي تقريبا 1000 jk/h هذا دليل على ان الطاقة المستهلكة اقل في البطارية من الطاقة التي استفدناها من حرق الهيدروجين والاكسجين وكما نلاحظ ان عند زيادة RPM للمحرك تزداد (useful power) <وانا جاهز لاي سؤال!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

ورغم هذا لم تضع المخطط الصندوقي!!
أخي ما يمنعك من وضع المخطط؟؟
بدونه سنظل نتحدث في دوائر مفرغة

على كل حال أنا أتفق معك أن إضافة غاز إلى الوقود سيؤدي إلى زيادة الطاقة المستفادة، هذا أمر بديهي، فكلما حرقت وقود أكثر حصلت على طاقة أكثر، ولكن من أين حصلت على الزيادة في الوقود، هذا هو السؤال
أنت أدخلت كمية من الغاز، ولم تقل ما كمية البنزين المستهلكة، ولم تقل كمية الغاز المنتجة
ولم تقل مصدر الغاز

أخي، لاحظ هذه النقطة...
أنت تقول أن القدرة المسحوبة من البطارية ثابتة
ولكنك أغفلت شيئين هامين:
أولا كمية الغاز مختلفة في التجارب الثلاث، رغم ثبات قدرة البطارية، مما يعني أن الغاز الذي يتم تحليله لا يتم الحصول عليه مباشرة من البطارية، فكمية الغاز المنتجة تتناسب بداهة مع كمية الطاقة المسحوبة من البطارية، وبالتالي كان المفترض أن تزيد الطاقة المسحوبة من البطارية مع زيادة كمية الغاز
ثانيا أنك لم تقس كمية الطاقة المختزنة في البطارية أثناء العمل. أنا لا أعلم ما هي كمية الطاقة التي يمكن تخزينها في البطارية، ولكن ربما كانت البطارية مشحونة تماما في بداية التجربة، بينما في نهايتها (بعد 10 دقائق فقط كما ذكرت) لم تكن مشحونة تماما ومن هنا كان فارق الطاقة، أقول ربما

أخي، نحن نعلم تماما أن الطاقة لا تفنى ولا تستحدث، ولم يحدث أن انكسر هذا القانون على يد البشر على مر وجود الإنسان على الأرض منذ آلاف السنين
فلو قلت لي أن خلط الهيدروجين بالبنزين يؤدي إلى زيادة كفاءة المحرك ،قد أتفق معك، فهذا كلام يحتمل الصحة ويحتمل الخطأ، ولو أنكم وصلتم إلى اكتشاف كهذا لرفع كفاءة المحرك، فهذا إنجاز نسعد به جميعا
أما أن تقول لي أن الهيدروجين حصلنا عليه بطاقة قليلة وأعطانا طاقة أكبر أثناء حرقه، فهذا كلام غير مقبول وكل المهندسين يعلمون أنه خطأ

أخي، ضع مخطط صندوقي، ضع تفاصيل أكبر، وسنناقشك نقاش علمي هادف، ليس بغرض الجدال والصراع، ولكن بغرض الفهم وتعميم الاستفادة، فنحن أولا وأخيرا نريد أن نفيد ونستفيد، ولا نريد صراعا أو جدالا


----------



## محايد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*اتمنى من كل قلبي ان يهذا الانجاز الواعد في مصر والاردن والعالم اجمع*

في بعض الدول تجاوز الأمر البحوث الى التطبيق لكنه على نطاق ضيق جدا جدا
ويعتقد انه ليس من الممكن استبدال الوقود المعروف بوقود الهايدروجين
سيكون انتشار هذا النوع الآن ومستقبلا يشبه حظوظ استخدام مركبات الطاقة الشمسية. اعتقد ان مثل هذه البحوث والتجارب على غاز خطير جدا لن يكتب لها النجاح مستقبلا على الأقل من الناحة التجارية ،ناهيك عن كفاءة هذا المنتج مقارنة بالوقود المعروف


----------



## د حسين (26 أغسطس 2010)

*كلام جميل وبدأنا نتفهمك ياصديقي*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> عند سرعة المحرك 1350rpm الطاقة المصروفة للبطارية تقريبا 600kj/h اما الطاقة التي استفدناها فهي تقريبا 1000 jk/h هذا دليل على ان الطاقة المستهلكة اقل في البطارية من الطاقة التي استفدناها من حرق الهيدروجين والاكسجين وكما نلاحظ ان عند زيادة rpm للمحرك تزداد (useful power) <وانا جاهز لاي سؤال!!!!!!!!!!


تحية طيبة وبعد
نعود لأسلوب البحث العلمي (الذي عارضتني فيه وطلبت مني اعاد النظر في الدكتوراة)
أخي العزيز تأكيدا لمفهوم البحث العلمي أوضح لك وأرجو ان تستفيد من ذلك مايلي:
عندما نرسم منحنيا تبعا لأرقام تجريبية تكون الخطوة الأولى هي حساب الخطأ المطلق (الارتياب) وقيم هذا الخطأ ترسم على ورقة المنحنيات على شكل خط عمودي باتجاهين للأعلى والأسفل على شكل حرف i بطول ضعف الخطأ المطلق . وعند رسم المنحني لايشترط مرور الخط من النقطة المحددة في الجدول ...بل يجب مرور المنحني بشكل انسيابي متقاطعا مع الخط العمودي بحيث يتحقق منحني وليس خطا متكسرا كما ظهر في الرسم ومطلوب من المنحني ان يحاكي أحد المنحنيات المعروفة مع مراعاة نقاط الانعطاف ( مثل قطع ناقص او زائد او مكافئ أو جيبي وماشابه) اما المنحني المتكسر فهو غير واقعي ..
على هذا الأساس نحن ننتظر حساب الأخطاء وبدونه مخططك غير صحيح .
فمثلا اذا كان الخطأ المطلق في تجربتك هو 200 كيلو جول بالساعة فان الرقم 600 يحتمل 600+ - 200 اي يتراوح بين 400 و800 ....وكذلك الرقم 1000 يتراوح بين 800 و 1200 فاذن هاتين القيمتين تلتقيان بالرقم 800 وقد يكون هو النتيجة في الحالتين وكسب الطاقة صفر ؟؟؟؟؟
ثم انك ذكرت اولا بالرسم وجود بطارية ...ثم في مداخلة بعدها ذكرت شاحن متعدد ثم عدت هنا لتقول بوجود بطارية ..والبطارية مخزن جانبي للطاقة وانت قمت بقياس ما دخل الى البطارية وليس ما خرج منها ... مع ملاحظة ثبات الجهد عند 12 فولك وهذا طبيعي للبطارية ولو انخفض مخزونها بينما لو بدأت عند 14.25 فولط لكنت لاحظت انخفاضه حتما الى 12 ثم يثبت رغم استمرار انخفاض الطاقة المخزنة ...
أخي العزيز نحن لا نتقصد منعك من البحث ولكننا نرشدك الى الطريق الصحيح وبنية صادقة والله على ما أقول شهيد ... متمنين لك دوام التوفيق
هذا قليل من الاجابة ويوجد المزيد واذا رغبت ارسم لك تصحيحا لمخططك اذا اخبرتني بقيمة الخطأ المطلق في حسابات الجدول ... والله الموفق​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> ورغم هذا لم تضع المخطط الصندوقي!!
> أخي ما يمنعك من وضع المخطط؟؟
> بدونه سنظل نتحدث في دوائر مفرغة
> 
> ...


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

هدا هو الملف


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

اما عن استهلاك الوقود


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

اعود للدكتور حسين في جميع اجهزة القياس يوجدما يسمى 
Uncertainty Analysis of the setup: 
Uncertainty analysis quantifies the variation between the actually measured value of a physical quantity and the true value of the same physical quantity. The result of any physical measurement comprises tow parts: an estimate of true value of the measured and the uncertainty of this estimate. Uncertainty analysis provides the experimenter a rational way of evaluating the significance of the scatter on repeated trials. This can be a powerful tool in locating the source of trouble in misbehaving experiment, so it will be used to check the reliability of our data.
وانا في هدا البحث طلعت معي +-4,2% وهدا مقبول لاجراء التجربة
اما بخصوص الكيرفات لو نضرت الى بعض الابحاث المنشورة ستجدها نفس الطريقة سوف ازودك بواحدة ان شاء الله 
مع العلم انني عملت Model verification 
من خلال مقارنة النظري مع العملي حتى ان نسبة الخطأ لم تتجاوز على ما اعتقد 5%


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

اما بخصوص العضو المحايد 
ان غاز الهيدرجين من افضل الغاز الموجود في العالم بالنسبة للمحتوى الحراري 120 kj/kg 
اي بتلاث اضعاف عن البنزين والديزل ناهيك عن سرعة اللهب له وخصائص اخرى كثيرة
لاحظ انه يوجد سيارات واقمار صناعية تعمل على الهيدروجين 

اما عن خطورته انا شخصيا انفجرت الخلية مرتين احداها مرت بسلام والاخرى تم تقطيب يدي قطبتين
لذلك يجب اخد الحيطة والحذر ومراعات السلامة العامة ان امكن
والسلامة للجميع


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

معذرة، يوجد خطأ في حساباتي، سأعيدها وأضعها مرة أخرى

أخي، أرقامك غير دقيقة
فأنت تقول أن 180 وات تنتج 2,5 لتر غاز في الدقيقة، وأفترض هنا أنك تقصد عند الضغظ الجوي
وهذا يعني 0,042 لتر في الثانية
وهذا يعني 0,003745 جرام في الثانية
وهذا يعني 0,00377 مول في الثانية
وحيث أنك تحتاج حوالي 300 كيلوجول لإنتاج مول واحد من الهيدروجين، فهذا يعني أنك تحتاج أكثر من واحد كيلووات لإنتاج 2,5 لتر في الدقيقة، أي أن 180 وات التي ذكرتها لا يمكن تحقيقها
فهل لديك ما يثبت صحة أرقامك وقياساتك؟
بالمناسبة
هذا الأرقام تفسر ارتفاع الطاقة المنتجة من المحرك، وتبدو متسقة معها

معذرة، يوجد خطأ في حساباتي، سأعيدها وأضعها مرة أخرى


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

*أخي، أرقامك غير دقيقة
فأنت تقول أن 180 وات تنتج 2,5 لتر غاز في الدقيقة، وأفترض هنا أنك تقصد عند الضغط الجوي
وهذا يعني 1,667 لتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة
وهذا يعني 0,0278 لتر في الثانية
وهذا يعني 0,0025 جرام في الثانية
وهذا يعني 0,002477 مول في الثانية
وحيث أنك تحتاج حوالي 300 كيلوجول لإنتاج مول واحد من الهيدروجين، فهذا يعني أنك تحتاج أكثر من على الأقل 750 وات لإنتاج 2,5 لتر غاز في الدقيقة، أي أن 180 وات التي ذكرتها لا يمكن تحقيقها
فهل لديك ما يثبت صحة أرقامك وقياساتك؟
*


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (26 أغسطس 2010)

الزميل العزيز
هناك عامل مساحة الالكترود لها دور كبير في توليد الغاز بالاضافة الى التيار الكهربائي

انا اخذتها عمليا لم اتطرق الى الككيماء ابدا


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> هناك عامل مساحة الالكترود لها دور كبير في توليد الغاز بالاضافة الى التيار الكهربائي
> 
> انا اخذتها عمليا لم اتطرق الى الككيماء ابدا


الحدود النظرية لا يمكن اختراقها عمليا
فإذا كانت الحدود النظرية تقول أنك تحتاج 300 كيلوجول لكل مول من الهايدروجين، فلا يمكن أن تحتاج أقل من هذا
ربما تحتاج أكثر بسبب انخفاض الكفاءة عن الواحد الصحيح أي كفاءة أقل من 100% ولكن مستحيل أن تحتاج أقل من هذه القيمة النظرية

وأعتقد أن "خرقك" للقيمة النظرية يجب أن يكون مؤشر لك لكي تعي أن هناك خطأ ما
بالتأكيد من الممكن أن تكون حساباتي خاظئة، ولكن إذا افترضنا أنها صحيحة، فهذا مؤشر أنه يوجد شيء ما خطأ في قياساتك أو في تجربتك أو في نتائجك أو في استنتاجاتك

نصيحتي لك هي أن تعيد الحسابات بهدوء وبتأن، خاصة حسابات الطاقة ومعدلات الإنتاج والاستهلاك

بالمناسبة، يوجد خطأ آخر، أو لنقل شيء آخر غير مفهوم، في الملفات التي وضعتها، سأخبرك به في مشاركتي القادمة


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

أخي، هناك نقطة غير مفهومة، أعتقد أنها خطأ في العرض
من المعروف أن الكفاءة تساوي الاستفادة على الاستهلاك
والاستفادة هنا هي الطاقة أو القدرة
والاستهلاك هنا هو الوقود
لو اطلعت على منحنى استهلاك الوقود ستجد أنه يزيد خطيا مع سرعة الدوران
بينما بعد يرعة 1750 لفة في الدقيقة نجد أن القدرة المنتجة ثابتة تقريبا
كمثال
جازولين زائد لتر غاز في الدقيقة، أي المنحنى ذو اللون الأسود، نجد أنه بين سرعة 1750 و 2000 الاستهلاك ارتفع من 5,5 إلى 6,2 أي بزيادة 12% من الاستهلاك
ولو نظرنا إلى القدرة نج أنها قلت من 3200 إلى 3000، أي قلت بقدار 6% تقريبا
أي أن القارئ يتوقع انخفاض في الكفاءة بمقدار 20% تقريبا
بينما لو ذهبنا إلى منحنى الكفاءة، نجد أن الكفاءة انخفضت من 23,1% إلى 22,2% أي بمقدار أقل من 4% فقط، فكيف تفسر هذا؟؟


----------



## محايد (26 أغسطس 2010)

*2110 م*

العضو المحايد يقول ان العنوان مهما كانت الدراسة والتجارب المخبرية فيه مبالغة كبيرة.
اذا حدث لك جرح بغرزتين يا اخ فلاحات وانت تعمل على نموذج في بيئة تحت السيطرة ونموذج مصغر...فماالذي سيكون عليه الحال على ارض الواقع لأشخاص لا يعرفون حق المعرفة ما الذي يدور .
شخصيا لا اعتقد ان هذا الأمر سيحدث في هذا القرن


----------



## zamalkawi (26 أغسطس 2010)

محايد قال:


> اذا حدث لك جرح بغرزتين يا اخ فلاحات وانت تعمل على نموذج في بيئة تحت السيطرة ونموذج مصغر...فماالذي سيكون عليه الحال على ارض الواقع لأشخاص لا يعرفون حق المعرفة ما الذي يدور .
> شخصيا لا اعتقد ان هذا الأمر سيحدث في هذا القرن


أخي لا أتفق معك
وإلا فما دور المهندسين؟؟
فمن يصدق أن التفاعلات النووية مثلا بكل ما تحمله من مخاطر محتملة أمكن السيطرة عليها وجعلها آمنة
أتفق معك أن الأمر يجب أن يتم من قبل المتخصصين، الذين يعون مخاطر هذا الأمر، ولكن ليس هذا الذي يوقف الأبحاث، فهذه المخاطر يمكن السيطرة عليها
ما أركز عليه في نقاشي هي المبادئ الفيزيائية والقواعد الهندسية والبحثية
لذا أحاول أن أفهم من الأخ علاء تجربته وأحاول الاستفادة العلمية منها وأناقشه فيها


----------



## محايد (27 أغسطس 2010)

والله انه ليثلج صدري ان ارى مثل هذه البحوث يقوم بها اخوتي العرب اينما كانو واتمنى من الله في هذا الشهر المبارك ان تكلل جهودهم بالنجاح:75:.
ما كتبته لا يتعدى كونه رأي شخصي ......والاختلاف لن يفسد للود قضية ان شاء الله 
ثانيا ..القنبلة النووية لم ولن يتعامل معها كل من هب ودب مثل السيارة..
طبعا اتفق معك ان الخطر موجود في كل عمل.


----------



## عاطف فهمي (27 أغسطس 2010)

فريق من شركة جنرال اليكتريك يحصل علي جائزة لتطويره تقنية اٍستخراج ( الهيدروجيين والأكسجين ) من الماء
بالتحليل الكهربي لجعله اٍقتصاديا منافسا للبنزين .......علي فكرة مقطع الفيديو المصاحب للخبر ..مهم جدا ..ورائع
http://www.alternative-energy-news.info/hydrogen-electrolyzer-award/#comments


----------



## د حسين (28 أغسطس 2010)

*ليس هذا فقط*



علاء الفلاحات قال:


> اعود للدكتور حسين في جميع اجهزة القياس يوجدما يسمى
> uncertainty analysis of the setup:
> uncertainty analysis quantifies the variation between the actually measured value of a physical quantity and the true value of the same physical quantity. The result of any physical measurement comprises tow parts: An estimate of true value of the measured and the uncertainty of this estimate. Uncertainty analysis provides the experimenter a rational way of evaluating the significance of the scatter on repeated trials. This can be a powerful tool in locating the source of trouble in misbehaving experiment, so it will be used to check the reliability of our data.
> وانا في هدا البحث طلعت معي +-4,2% وهدا مقبول لاجراء التجربة
> ...


أخي العزيز علاء
ان اخطاء اجهزة القياس جزء من حساب الأخطاء ويعرف بالنسبة لجهاز ان خطأه المطلق هو نصف أصغر تدريجة ( اذا لم يذكر غير ذلك ) ..
ويجب حساب الخطأ حسب المعادلات المؤدية للنتائج ... وشكل المنحني الذي رسمته واضح انه باستخدام برنامج حاسوبي غالبا هو الاكسل بينما يفضل اليدوي والحصول على منحني انسيابي وليس خط متكسر .. والدليل هو ملاحظة الأخ زملكاوي بانخفاض المنحني في منتصفه ؟؟؟ ولو رسم المنحني بطريقة سليمة لما ظهر هذا الانخفاض واستمر المنحني بالصعود ؟؟؟
أخي العزيز لن اتعمق اكثر من ذلك في موضوع يرفضه قانون مصونية الطاقة...
وأرجو منك ( طالما تمتلك وسائل التجربة ) لاجراء بحث مشابه وهو ادخال كمية متدرجة من رذاذ الماء الناعم مثل الضباب مع هواء الشهيق للمحرك الانفجاري حيث من المتوقع الاستفادة من تمدد الماء حين تحوله لبخار عند الانفجار وبالتالي يزداد مردود المحرك ولكن ليس بسبب وقود الماء ولكن بتحسين تمدد المزيج الغازي الداخل للمحرك .. وربما ذلك يوصلك الى براءة اختراع لتحسين مردود محركات السيارت على حساب انخفاض حرارة غازات العادم ..وحينها ارجو ان تجعلني شريكا لك في براءة الاختراع هذه .. أخي العزيز هذه الفكرة تراودني منذ زمن بعيد ولكني لا امتلك المخبر اللازم لاجرائها ( اخي العزيز انا اتكلم بشكل جدي عن هذا الموضوع ) أرجو منك تجريبها ودعك من الهيدروجن وتحليل الماء لأنه لن يوصلك الى اية نتيجة ... أرجو ان تجيبني على المشروع الجديد واتمنى لنا التوفيق


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا لك د حسين اعتقد ان هذا البحث قد عمل منذ فترة اليك هذا البحث


----------



## zamalkawi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

شكرا أخي علاء على البحث
رغم أنه ليس تخصصي، إلا أنه شيق بالفعل


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (1 سبتمبر 2010)

zamalkawi قال:


> *أخي، أرقامك غير دقيقة*
> *فأنت تقول أن 180 وات تنتج 2,5 لتر غاز في الدقيقة، وأفترض هنا أنك تقصد عند الضغط الجوي*
> *وهذا يعني 1,667 لتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة*
> *وهذا يعني 0,0278 لتر في الثانية*
> ...


 
تحاتي الى المهندس زملكاوي

*وهذا يعني 1,667 لتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة*

سبق في احدى مداخلاتي في هذا الموضوع ان قلت لك ان نسبة الهيدروجين هي 0.55 بعد تحليل العينة في جهاز (gc ) وليس 0.663 كما يقال نظريا اولا اما ثانيا انا لم اعمل هده التجربة على الضروف المعيارية ضغط جوي 293kحيث ان درجة الحرارة عندي تقريبا 45c-50c ثالثا درجة نقاوة الماء لها دور ايضا لان انوع الماء كثيرة (h2o)
رابعا اليك هذا البحث ليوضح لك ما يجول بخاطرك


----------



## د حسين (1 سبتمبر 2010)

*شكرا للتوضيح*

اخي العزيز علاء المحترم 
شكرا جزيلا على ردك واهتمامك وهذا الملف الممتاز ... ولكن ذلك لايمنع من اجراء دراسة مشابهة على محركات البنزين حيث ان قرائتي السريعة فهمت منها ان المحرك يعمل على الديزل ...
اتمنى لك التوفيق
​


----------



## zamalkawi (1 سبتمبر 2010)

علاء الفلاحات قال:


> تحاتي الى المهندس زملكاوي
> 
> *وهذا يعني 1,667 لتر هيدروجين في الدقيقة*
> 
> ...


أخي، حتى مع كل اللذي ذكرت، تظل قيمة 180 وات بعيدة جدا عن الواقع النظري، فما بالك بالواقع العملي!!


----------



## عاطف فهمي (5 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / علاء الفلاحات 
هذة بعض التجارب والأبحاث لدراسة تأثير اٍضافة الهيدروجين الي الوقود علي العادم و الأداء...أرجو أن تفيد


----------



## عاطف فهمي (6 سبتمبر 2010)

دراسة للوكالة الأمريكية للطيران وعلوم الفضاء ( ناسا ) عن تأثير اٍضافة الهيدروجين اٍلي وقود
محركات الاٍحتراق الداخلي منذ عام 1977 .ورغم النتائج الجيدة ..اٍلا أنها لم تعتمد حتي الأن !!!!!!!


----------



## عاطف فهمي (7 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> يا تري اٍيه رأيكم في هذا الخبر من أريزونا بتاريخ 16/ 8/ 2010 بالصوت والصورة
> 
> http://pesn.com/2010/08/17/9501689_QA_Frederick_Wells_VP_Future_Energy_Concepts_Inc/


 
تم تحديث هذا الخبر في 2/9/2010 بأخبار جديدة و فيديوهات جديدة .....الظاهر والله أعلم اٍن الموضوع بجد.....واٍليكم الجديد في هذا الرابط.....وتقبلو تحياتي ......حتي التحديث القادم...!!!!!
http://pesn.com/2010/09/02/9501697_Freddy_prototype_7_update_lab_tour/


----------



## د حسين (7 سبتمبر 2010)

*أرجو التوضيح*



عاطف فهمي قال:


> تم تحديث هذا الخبر في 2/9/2010 بأخبار جديدة و فيديوهات جديدة .....الظاهر والله أعلم اٍن الموضوع بجد.....واٍليكم الجديد في هذا الرابط.....وتقبلو تحياتي ......حتي التحديث القادم...!!!!!
> http://pesn.com/2010/09/02/9501697_freddy_prototype_7_update_lab_tour/


أخي العزيز عاطف .... شكرا لك على الخبر .. ولكن كنت اتنمى منك ان تشرح لنا ماذا فهمت من الخبر باللغة اللعربية وماهو الجد الجديد ؟... وتوفر علينا الذهاب الى الرابط ثم الترجمة ثم الاستنتاج وبعد التحميل والانتظار الطويل..
بانتظار مجهودك وشكرا سلفا


----------



## عاطف فهمي (8 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / د.حسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أولا : الشكر الجزيل لسعادتكم لمجرد للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ..وهذا في حد ذاته
شرف كبير لنا .......، وحتي مع اٍختلاف الأراء.
الأخ الفاضل بعد أن هدأت لغة الحوار بعض الشيء... دعنا نبدأ الموضوع من أوله ....
* بداية لست أنا صاحب هذا الاٍختراع ..فصاحبه مذكور اٍسمه وعنوانه وموقعه...
والموضوع يتكلم ببساطة عن تفكيك الماء الي عنصريه (هيدروجين و أكسجين) بأي
طريقة سواء التحليل الكهربي أو دائرة الرنين أو أي طريقة أخري ..ثم اٍدخال هذا الخليط الغازي القابل للاٍشتعال اٍلي محركات الاٍحتراق الداخلي مع الوقود لتعزيز عملية
الاٍحتراق أو بدون وقود أحفوري نهائيا اٍذا كانت كمية الغاز المنتجة كافية لتشغيل المحرك...وفي أول مداخلة لكم في الموضوع ( اللهم اٍني صائم) ذكرت أن هذا الموضوع
سيدخلنا للطاقة المجانية و محركات دائمة الحركة وهذا مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة.....
ولابد أن نحترم عقولنا ....طبعا لابد أن نحترم عقولنا بلا شك ..... ولكن السؤال هنا
من قال أنها طاقة مجانية...هل لأن الماء موجود في كل مكان مجانا تقريبا...أصبحت
الطاقة مجانية بدون مدخلات...مثل المحرك دائم الحركة ....هنا حدث اٍلتباس في فهم 
الموضوع ....هناك مدخلات (هيدروجين و أكسجين+ طاقة للتحليل) وهناك مخرجات
(طاقة ميكانيكية+عادم بخار ماء) ...ولم يذكر أبدا أن الطاقة الخارجة أكثر من الطاقة
الداخلة....حتي نخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة....وهل عند اٍحراق البنزين أو الديزل في 
محركات الاٍحتراق الداخلي نحصل علي طاقة خارجة أكثر من الطاقة الداخلة ...بالطبع لا
الموضوع ببساطة (اٍحراق الهيدروجين والأكسجين مع أو بدلا من البنزين أو الديزل للوقاية من العوادم القاتلة ) لأن العادم هنا هو بخار الماء فقط....أرجو أن أكون وضحت
الصورة بشكل مبسط ...كما أرجو أن تصحح لي ما اٍلتبس علي من معلومات ولكن بهدوء المعلم ....لأنني لا أحب اٍلا الحوارات الهادئة ....ولا أسيء لأي شخص مهما 
اٍختلفت معه في الرأي......وكل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الفطر المبارك


----------



## د حسين (8 سبتمبر 2010)

*تحية للأخ عاطف*

أخي العزيز عاطف المحترم
كل عام وانتم بخير
ان ماذكرت في البداية لم يكن موجها لك شخصيا انما للموضوع بشكل عام حيث أراك جديدا في هذا المجال في المنتدى .... ولكنني منذ عام كامل وان اتلقى الاساءات من قبل البعض بسبب اصراري على استحالة محرك دائم الحركة .. فأرجو المعذرة ...
اضافة الى ذلك من ناحية الأمن الصناعي : يمنع منعا باتا الجمع بين الأوكسجين والهيدروجين في وعاء واحد وخاصة بنسبة 2 هيدروجين الى 1 أوكسجين حجما لأنه مزيج متفجر بأقل سبب من ضغط أو حرارة أو احتكاك ... لهذا نسمع كثيرا عن أشخاص خبراء جرحوا أو ماتوا بسبب هذا المزيج الذي يمكن الحصول عليه بمنتهى البساطة والسهولة من تحليل الماء.
ومن ناحية أخرى تأتي خطورة الهيدروجين من سرعة انتشاره وتبلغ ثلاثة أضعاف سرعة الصوت . وقوة نفوذه حيث يتسلل من اي وسائل احكام تخطر على بالك مثل حلقات الاحكام بالمحركات ( السيغمانات) والصبابات وهذا يؤدي الى انفجار المحرك من الداخل. فلماذا المخاطرة والنتيجة معروفة سلفا . وان المحركات التي تسمع عنها في العالم انها تعمل على الهيدروجين تتميز بتصمييم خاص يختلف قليلا عن المحركات العادية ...( كل هذا ينضوي على خطر شديد لايجوز تجريبه من قبل اشخاص هواة أو مبتدئين .. وفي نفس الوقت لايتسنى لنا شرح ذلك للجميع .. وعندما نتحدث عنه نتهم بالخيانة ؟؟؟؟؟ وللحديث بقية
مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسلامة​


----------



## zamalkawi (8 سبتمبر 2010)

أخي عاطف
أولا أشكرك وأحييك على النبرة الهادئة
أحب أن أؤكد بداية على أن ما أبحث عنه أنا ود. حسين وسوانا هو الحقيقة والأدلة العلمية، ولا توجد ضغائن ولا تعصب للرأي
المشكلة أخي عاطف تكمن في النقل دون التثبت من المحتوى، وأعتقد أنك مثلك مثلنا جميعا يصلك الكثير من الرسائل عبر البريد الإلكتروني قام أشخاص بنقلها دون التثبت منها، وغالبا تحتوي على معلومات خاطئة سواء طبية أو دينية أو تاريخية
وللأسف يرتكب الكثيرون هذا الأمر دون الإدراك لخطورته، ومن ضمنهم كاتب هذه السطور
فأنا منذ تسع سنوات قمت بتمرير رسالة جاءتني على البريد الإلكتروني، وكانت الرسالة بها مغالطات ومررتها دون التثبت من فحواها، وهنا قام أحد الأصدقاء بنهري بشدة على هذا الفعل، ومن وقتها انتبهت وأصبحت أحاول قدر استطاعتي أن أتثبت مما أنقل
نعود إلى ما نقلته أنت
نحن هنا في منتدى على الإنترنت، ويستطيع أي شخص أن يكتب أي شيء
ورغم أن هذا المنتدى له طبيعة علمية هندسية، إلا أنه ينطبق عليه ما ينطبق على المنتديات الأخرى من أنه أي شخص يمكنه أن يقول أي شيء
ولكن لنفرض أن هذا ليس منتدى علمي، وإنما مجلة علمية، وأنت تقوم ببحث ما، وتريد أن تنشر ورقة بحثية، وفي هذه الورقة البحثية نقلت من أحد المصادر، وهذا يجوز بالطبع
تصور أن المصدر الذي نقلت منه هو هذا المقال الذي وضعته هنا
هل يمكنك نشر ورقتك في أي مكان؟؟؟
مستحيل، لأن هذا المصدر غير معترف به
لا هذا المصدر ولا أي من المصادر الأخرى التي وضعتها من فيديوهات
أستثني من هذا آخر مصدرين، والمتعلقين بأبحاث خلط الوقود بالهيدروجين
بالتأكيد لا أطلب منك في نقلك أن تضع قيودا صارمة على ما تنقل، مثل تلك التي تضعها الدوريات العلمية على الأبحاث التي تردها
ولكن هذا المصدر الذي وضعته ليس مصدرا معتبرا، وإنما مقالة أدبية تصلح للعوام وليس للمهندسين
لذا يجب أن نمررها على فلتر علمنا الهندسي قبل أن ننقلها

هذا عن أساسيات النقل
أما عن المحتوى، فأنت مرة تقول ماء، ومرة تقول غاز الهيدروجين والأكسجين
لذا أود أن أسألك عن خلفيتك العلمية
فهذان الاثناء شيئان مختلفان
ورغم أن عناصرهما الكيميائية متماثلة، إلا أنهما مختلفان في مستوى الطاقة، فالأكسجين المتحد مع الهيدروجين (أي الماء) له مستوى طاقة منخفض

لا أحد يختلف على أن الهيدروجين يمكن استخدامه كوقود، ولكن الماء (حتى الآن) لا
أما عن كلامك بأن هناك مدخلات وهي أكسجين وهيدروجين فلا غبار عليه، أما لو قلت أن المدخلات ماء، فسأقول لك، آسف، كلامك لا يجوز فيزيائيا

لا أعرف الكثير عن دائرة ستانلي ماير أو غيرها لتحليل الماء، ولكن ما أعرفه أن تحليل الماء يتطلب طاقة، وهذا الطاقة ليست بالضرورة أن تكون طاقة كهربية مباشرة، ولكن هناك كمية طاقة معينة مطلوبة، لا يمكن دخول أقل منها لتحليل الماء
لو قلت لي أن هناك مصادر غير تقليدية للطاقة المستخدمة في تحليل الماء، قد أتفق معك، مثل أن تقول أن بكتريا معينة مثلا تحلل الماء، أو أن تقول أن هناك جهاز معين يركز إشاعة الشمس بطريقة معينة فيتفتت جزيء الماء، أو أي شيء من هذا القبيل، فرغم أن مثل هذا لم يوجد بعد على حد علمي، إلا أنه غير مرفوض فيزيائيا، لأنه يعني أن هناك طاقة خارجية تدخل إلى النظام
أما أن يكون من ذقنه وافتله كما نقول في مصر فهذا مرفوض في مجال الطاقة
أتمنى أن تكون وجهة نظري قد وصلتك


----------



## عاطف فهمي (9 سبتمبر 2010)

*الاٍعزاز والتقدير للأخ / د. حسين*

الأخ الفاضل/ د. حسين المحترم 
كل عام وسعادتكم وكافة أعضاء منتدانا وجميع الأمة الاٍسلامية بخير وسعادة وهناء بمناسبة عيد الفطر
المبارك..داعيا المولي عز وجل ..أن يعز الاٍسلام والمسلمين وأن يوحد كلمتهم ويرفع رايتهم...اُمين
*قبل كل شيء ....لقد أثلج صدري هذا الأسلوب الهاديء الرائع في الحوار ....وصدقني يا أخي لو أنك
اٍتبعت هذه الطريقة الهادئة في كل مشاركاتك لما تعرضت لأي هجوم ...أو تشكيك من أحد ...واٍسمح لي
(كصديق) أن أقول هذه الكلمات...لو أنك في مشاركاتك بدأتها بالثناء علي صاحبها ...ثم وضحت له
(بما أفاض الله عليك من العلم ) ما اٍلتبس علية من علم أو ما أخطأ فيه من نظرية أو أي أخطاء أخري رأيتها أنت....بطريقة علمية مجردة...خالية من أي عبارات الاٍزدراء أو الاٍنتقاص او التوقعات
الاٍستباقية بالفشل ...وقتها ..سوف يتعلم صاحب الموضوع ..ويشكر ..ويثني ...ويطلب المزيد من العلم
...وفي النهاية سوف يصبح صديق...أما اٍذا حدث العكس في المناقشة ...فسوف يثار صاحب الموضوع
...ولن يتعلم ...وسوف يهاجم ...ويشكك....وفي النهاية لن يصبح صديقا...اٍفعل ذلك من فضلك ولو
جادلك مرات ومرات....أعلم أن ذلك صعب عليك لأنك تحاوره بالعلم والعلوم ...ولكن اٍعلم أنه ليس كل
من يكتب في هذا المنتدي عالما أو متخصصا مثلك...خاطبوا الناس علي قدر عقولهم....
أخي الفاضل أرجو ألا أكون تجاوزت حدودي ...ويعلم الله أنني أحبك في الله...وأأبي اٍلا أن تكون هذه
العقلية النابغة وهذا العلم الواسع ..فاعلة ومعلمة حقيقية ...دون أي تشكيك...والله من وراء القصد... 
أما بخصوص ردك علي مداخلتي الأخيرة .....فأشكر لسعادتكم هذه المعلومات القيمة....رغم أني لي
عليها بعض التعليقات...ولكن سوف أجعلها في مشاركة قادمة نظرا لضيق الوقت ....وبالمناسبة أنت
لم ترد علي سؤالي الأساسي في مشاركتي السابقة(ماذا ذكرته أنا يخالف قانون حفظ الطاقة)لكي أتعلم
وأنت قلت وللحديث بقية وأنا في اٍنتظار البقية....وحتي أنا لم أكمل وللحديث بقية.....تقبل تحياتي


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (9 سبتمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> ومن ناحية أخرى تأتي خطورة الهيدروجين من سرعة انتشاره وتبلغ ثلاثة أضعاف سرعة الصوت . وقوة نفوذه حيث يتسلل من اي وسائل احكام تخطر على بالك مثل حلقات الاحكام بالمحركات ( السيغمانات) والصبابات وهذا يؤدي الى انفجار المحرك من الداخل. فلماذا المخاطرة والنتيجة معروفة سلفا . وان المحركات التي تسمع عنها في العالم انها تعمل على الهيدروجين تتميز بتصمييم خاص يختلف قليلا عن المحركات العادية ...( كل هذا ينضوي على خطر شديد لايجوز تجريبه من قبل اشخاص هواة أو مبتدئين .. وفي نفس الوقت لايتسنى لنا شرح ذلك للجميع .. وعندما نتحدث عنه نتهم بالخيانة ؟؟؟؟؟ وللحديث بقية
> مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق والسلامة​


 تحياتي الجميلة المعطرة بالورود الجميلة وكل عام انتم بخير 
بالنسبة محركات البنزين تعمل على الهيدروجين كما هي بدون اي تغير 
تم عمل دللك عمليا ودراسة خصائصه كاملة ومقارنتها بالبنزين عام 2003 وسوف انشر النتائج يوم الاثنين القادم بادن الله..........زز


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (11 سبتمبر 2010)

عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / د.حسين السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أولا : الشكر الجزيل لسعادتكم لمجرد للمشاركة في هذا الموضوع ..وهذا في حد ذاته
> شرف كبير لنا .......، وحتي مع اٍختلاف الأراء.
> الأخ الفاضل بعد أن هدأت لغة الحوار بعض الشيء... دعنا نبدأ الموضوع من أوله ....
> ...


 




د حسين قال:


> أخي العزيز عاطف المحترم​
> 
> كل عام وانتم بخير
> ان ماذكرت في البداية لم يكن موجها لك شخصيا انما للموضوع بشكل عام حيث أراك جديدا في هذا المجال في المنتدى .... ولكنني منذ عام كامل وان اتلقى الاساءات من قبل البعض بسبب اصراري على استحالة محرك دائم الحركة .. فأرجو المعذرة ...
> ...


 


zamalkawi قال:


> أخي عاطف
> أولا أشكرك وأحييك على النبرة الهادئة
> أحب أن أؤكد بداية على أن ما أبحث عنه أنا ود. حسين وسوانا هو الحقيقة والأدلة العلمية، ولا توجد ضغائن ولا تعصب للرأي
> المشكلة أخي عاطف تكمن في النقل دون التثبت من المحتوى، وأعتقد أنك مثلك مثلنا جميعا يصلك الكثير من الرسائل عبر البريد الإلكتروني قام أشخاص بنقلها دون التثبت منها، وغالبا تحتوي على معلومات خاطئة سواء طبية أو دينية أو تاريخية
> ...


 


عاطف فهمي قال:


> الأخ الفاضل/ د. حسين المحترم
> كل عام وسعادتكم وكافة أعضاء منتدانا وجميع الأمة الاٍسلامية بخير وسعادة وهناء بمناسبة عيد الفطر
> المبارك..داعيا المولي عز وجل ..أن يعز الاٍسلام والمسلمين وأن يوحد كلمتهم ويرفع رايتهم...اُمين
> *قبل كل شيء ....لقد أثلج صدري هذا الأسلوب الهاديء الرائع في الحوار ....وصدقني يا أخي لو أنك
> ...


 

كل عام والأخوة المهندسين الأعضاء الأحبة بألف خير 
عاطف فهمي،zamalkawi;د حسين ، علاء الفلاحات ​ 
وجميع مرتادي قسم الطاقة البديلة.​


----------



## عاطف فهمي (12 سبتمبر 2010)

د.محمد باشراحيل قال:


> كل عام والأخوة المهندسين الأعضاء الأحبة بألف خير ​
> 
> عاطف فهمي،zamalkawi;د حسين ، علاء الفلاحات ​
> 
> وجميع مرتادي قسم الطاقة البديلة.​


 
الأخ الفاضل والصديق العزيز والعالم الجليل
د. محمد باشراحيل
كل عام وسعادتكم بألف صحة وسعادة وهناء بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك أعاده الله عليكم وعلينا وعلي الأمة الاٍسلامية جمعاء بكل خير،وأخص بالذكر أيضا الأخوة الأفاضل
د. حسين ، zamalkawi , علاء الفلاحات 
و محمد الصديق أحمد , Ehsansabah 
وكافة أعضاء منتدانا الجليل
الأخ الفاضل د. محمد باشراحيل ......كم أسعدتني هذه اللفتة الجميلة ...والتي أراها ليست مجرد معايدة....بل اٍحساس مرهف بالقصد...وقراءة ثاقبة لما بين السطور والكلمات... خاصة بعد جمع هذه الاٍقتباسات السابقة ....هذا والله أعلم..تقبل تحياتي
والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (13 سبتمبر 2010)

كل عام وانتم بالف خير


----------



## عاطف فهمي (13 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل / علاء الفلاحات
كل عام وأنتم بألف صحة وسعادة وهناء 
هذه دراسه أسترالية حديثة في 2010 عن تأثير اٍضافة الهيدروكسي لوقود الديزل 
أرجو أن تفيدك في أبحاثك ، وياتري اٍيه آخر تطورات أبحاثك


----------



## د حسين (14 سبتمبر 2010)

*كل عام وانتم بخير*

تحياتي للجميع : أصحاب المنتدى ومشرفيه ومراقبيه وأعضاءه وزواره ولجميع من يقرأ هذه الرسالة :
وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
مع أطيب تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق
​


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (14 سبتمبر 2010)

اشكرك جزيل الشكر الاستاذ عاطف فهمي


----------



## عاطف فهمي (22 سبتمبر 2010)

الأخوة الأفاضل
مجلس ولاية كاليفورنيا يعتمد تشغيل جهاز الهيدروكسي علي السيارات العاملة بالبنزين والديزل
لخفض الانبعاثات وخفض استهلاك الوقود. 
بالمرفقات صورة من الأمر التنفيذي لمجلس ولاية كاليفورنيا.
أما بالنسبة للجهاز فهو متاح حا ليا تجاريا ، أما المميزات فهي خفض اٍنبعاثات العادم، سلاسة في
دوران المحرك ، زيادة قدرة المحرك ،زيادة في توفير الوقود ، وفي البند الرابع من شرح الجهاز
ذكر أن تركيبه لا يحتاج لأي تعديل علي الموتور أو أنظمة العادم 

http://peswiki.com/index.php/Directory:HH2_Hydrogen


----------



## عاطف فهمي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

دراسات حديثة من تركيا ترصد تأثير اٍضافة الهيدروكسي
لمحركات الاٍحتراق الداخلي من حيث التوفير في اٍستهلاك
الوقود ، وخفض نسبة العادم ، وزيادة قوة المحرك.
الأخ الفاضل / علاء الفلاحات أرجو أن تفيدك هذه الدراسات
في اٍكمال أبحاثك ، وللعلم عندي حاليا بعض المعلومات عن
عملية بسيطة تجري علي الماء تعمل علي اٍضعاف الرابط
بين ذرتي الهيدروجين وذرة الأكسجين مما يسهل ويعجل
عملية تحليل الماء واٍنتاج الهيدروكسي بطاقة أقل ، طبعا من
المعلوم أن تحليل الماء يستهلك الطاقة لكسر الرابط بين ذرتي
الهيدروجين وذرة الأكسجين واٍطلاقهما كل علي حده لاٍنتاج 
الهيدروكسي ،وحيث أنه يمكن اٍضعاف هذا الرابط مسبقا قبل
اٍدخال الماء للتحليل ،وعلي هذا يمكن اٍستهلاك طاقة أقل للتحليل
أو اٍنتاج كمية أكبر من الهيدروكسي بنفس الطاقة السابقة، وكلاهما لا بأس به ، وحيث أن المعلومات المتوفرة لدي عن 
هذا الموضوع ليست مكتملة حتي الأن ، فبمجرد أن تكتمل 
المعلومات سوف أرسلها لك فورا ، حتي تقوم بتجربتها لأن 
التجربة هي خير برهان . تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أخ عاطف
الأخ علاء أدرج هاتين الورقتين البحثيتين هنا على المنتدى منذ أكثر من أسبوع
هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176068-4.html#post1863032


----------



## zamalkawi (11 أكتوبر 2010)

أخ عاطف
الأخ علاء أدرج هاتين الورقتين البحثيتين هنا على المنتدى منذ أكثر من أسبوع
هنا
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t176068-4.html#post1863032


----------



## عاطف فهمي (11 أكتوبر 2010)

الأخ الفاضل/ زملكاوي السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
شكرا جزيلا علي التوضيح ، فالخطأ مني أنا فلم أنتبه الي
وجودهما نظرا لأنني كنت بعيد عن المنتدي خلال الأيام 
السابقة ، أرجو المعذرة .....فلم أتعمد التكرار...
وبالمناسبة طالما لديك هذا الحضور ...والمعلومات ..وطبعا
قبل كل شيء التخصص...فلماذا لا تحاول التطبيق والتجربة
مجرد سؤال أطرحه علي المتخصصين و أصحاب العقول فقط
فالعلم التطبيقي أكثر فائدة من العلم النظري ...تقبل تحياتي


----------



## احمد احمدو (19 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ الجميل والرائع عاطف فهمى والله يا ابنى تسلم بلغة اولاد البلد على صبرك وتحملك فى النقاش الحمد لله انى لست واحدا من المعارضين والحمد لله انى لست فيلسوف رحم الله شخص عرف مقدار نفسة ربنا يا ولدى يزيدك من علمة وعلى فكرة خدها من اخ لك انت فى يوم هتبقة حاجة كبيرة لبلدك احيانا الجواد يتعثر ولاكن سرعان ما ينطلق رغم الاحجار التى تعثر فيها​


----------



## عاطف فهمي (20 أكتوبر 2010)

احمد احمدو قال:


> الاخ الجميل والرائع عاطف فهمى والله يا ابنى تسلم بلغة اولاد البلد على صبرك وتحملك فى النقاش الحمد لله انى لست واحدا من المعارضين والحمد لله انى لست فيلسوف رحم الله شخص عرف مقدار نفسة ربنا يا ولدى يزيدك من علمة وعلى فكرة خدها من اخ لك انت فى يوم هتبقة حاجة كبيرة لبلدك احيانا الجواد يتعثر ولاكن سرعان ما ينطلق رغم الاحجار التى تعثر فيها​[/quot]
> 
> 
> الأخ الفاضل / أحمد أحمدو
> الله يستر عليك ويجبر بخاطرك ...وشاكر لك جدا هذا الثناء ...وهذه الكلمات الرقيقة ...جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك ...وأدعو لسعادتكم بالتوفيق ، كما أدعو لصاحب هذا الاٍختراع أن يوفق في اٍخراجه للنور في أقرب وقت ....ووقتها سوف يكون هو البرهان الحقيقي ....تقبل تحياتـــــــــي


----------



## علاء الفلاحات (21 أكتوبر 2010)

الى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## يحيى يحيى (1 نوفمبر 2010)

د حسين قال:


> لاحول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم
> أقول : اللهم اني صائم ..!!..!!!.. وأرجو من المشرف اضافة عبارة ((( مخالف لقانون انحفاظ الطاقة )))) وذلك حسب نتيجة الاستطلاع الذي تم في هذا المنتدى الموقر ... أم أنكم تصرون على عدم احترام عقولنا .... والله الموفق​



السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة 
شكرا جزيلا لجميع المشاركين في الموضوع 
وبالنسبة للاخ الدكتور حسين 
اريد ان اعلق على بعض النقاط 
اولا 
قانون حفظ الطاقة هو قانون من وضع البشر وممكن ان بكون خطأ هههههههه
لا تستغرب 
ف هيزنبرج اقر في الفيزياء الحديثة مبدا عدم اليقين اي انه لايمكن تحديد زمن وسرعة الالكترون في وقت معين بصفة تامة بل يتم تحديد ذلك بمعادلة وزاد انشتين بانة لا يمكن تحديد سرعة الجسم بصفة تامة بل يجب حساب سرعة الجسم بالنسبة لجسم اخر 
وهذا صحيح فلو اننا طبقنا هذة القوانين لثبت ان كل ما يسير علية حياتنا من قوانين خاطئة (ليست دقيقة )
ومع ذلك نستعملها من مئات السنين وحياتنا تسير عليها 
قصد الحديث انه لايستطيع احد ان يجمع كل العلوم في قانون واحد . واقول كل العلوم لان الطاقة = كل العلوم 
ثانيا 
لماذا تفترض ان استعمال الماء او المغناطيس في المحرك الدائم مخالف لقانون حفظ الطاقة ؟
الا ترى انة يمكن استغلال للطاقة الكامنة داخل المادة او تحويلها من صورة الى اخرى 
اريد ان اضرب مثال 
الضغط الزائد على الاجسام يؤدي الى انخفاض درجة حرارتها كما نراها في اسبراي مبيد الصراصير مثلا او انبوب الغاز ما التفسير العلمي لذلك 
عندما نضغط على الغاز داخل عبوة يحدث الاتي :-
من خواص الغاز انة الروابط بين جزيئاتة ضعيفة بل تكاد تكون منعدمة بل قد تكون متنافرة 
وعندما نضغط علي الغاز داخل العبوة ويظل مضغوط فإنة يبذل شغل على نفسة ويستهلك من طاقتة الداخلية فتنخفض حرارتة 
اي ان تم استغلال طاقة داخل جزيئات الغاز 
فإن الشغل الذي بذل خارجيا يجب ان يكون تاثيرة على العبوة لانة بذل على العبوة ومع ذلك حدث انخفاض في درجة حرارة الغاز لانة من المفروض انه عندما اريد تغيير درجة حرارة اي شيء يتم وضعة في درجة حرارة اقل او اكثر حتى يتم انتقال الحرارة منة او الية ولكن ماحدث هنا انة قلت حرارة الغاز ايا كان نوعة عن طريق الشغل الواقع من جزيئات الغاز على نفسة وليس شغل مبذول علية فان الضغط الواقع على الغاز يجب ان يحول الى العبوة التي تحتوية 
فلماذا يكون مثلا استعمال الماء كوقود او المغناطيس في المحرك الدائم هو استغلال للطاقة الداخلية للماد . او بمعنى ادق تحويل الطاقة الداخلية للمادة من صورة كامنة الى طاقة حركية او حرارية.
فإننا لا نعلم كل اصور الطاقة الداخلية للمادة 
هذا راي للنقاش 
والله اعلى اعلم


----------

